
Stupidity scales - joeyespo
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2010/07/19/stupidity-scales/
======
jayferd
++

My line of thinking lately is to try to solve a big problem on a small scale
very completely, with very few resources. If I can do that, maybe I can
inspire the next person to step it up.

